# استفسار فى تسليح اللبشة المسلحة...



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

لو تسليح اللبشة المسلحة هو: 7 اسياخ قطر 16 مم سفلى وعلوى + 6 اسياخ قطر 16مم سفلى وعلوى بماذا ابدأ فى فرش الرقة الاولى وغطاها وبماذا ابدأ فى فرش الرقة الثانية وغطاها؟؟؟
ظنى هو ان ابدأ بفرش 7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير ثم اغطى ب 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل وذلك للرقة الاولى ثم اقوم بعمل الكراسى ثم افرش 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل واغطى ب7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير وذلك للرقة الثانية....فهل ذلك صحيح؟؟؟
استفسار اخر نعلم ان الفرش فى السوليد سلاب فى الاتجاه القصير وقرأت اقوال متضاربة عن الفلات سلاب ان الفرش يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل فأى الاقوال ادق ؟؟؟
ارجو الافادة سريعا وكل الشكر لكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه للفرش والغطاء وفى أى اتجاه نبدأ - الموضوع بسيط أولا نبدأ بالبلاطه المصمته :-
1- لو انت قمت بتصميم هذه البلاطه ماذا تجد بالنسبه للعزوم سوف تجد العزوم الرئسيه فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل هذا الحل سوف تجده فى الحل اليدوى او على اى برنامج انشائى
2- ماذا يفعل المصمم الانشائى يحتاج الى (depth) لذلك العزوم الاكبر وهى الموجوده فى الاتجاه القصير تكون هى الرئسيه حيث يخصم المصمم من سمك البلاطه الغطاء الخرسانى وهو غالبا 2.00سم حسب الكود المستحدم فى التصميم بالاضافه الى نصف قطر السيح المستحدم
3- للسبب السابق لابد أن يوضع الحديد فى المكان الذى تم الحساب الانشائى على اساسه وهو الفرش 
4- بالنسبه للعزوم فى الاتجاه الطويل وهى الاقل فى القيمه يقوم المصمم الانشائى بحسابها على اساس (depth) أقل وهو سمك البلاطه مطروح منه الغطاء الحرسانى مضاف اليه قطر الحديد السفلى مضاف اليه نصف قطر الحديد المستخدم فى الاتجاه الطويل - وعلى ذلك يكون ال(depth) فى الحسابات الانشائيه فى الحاله الاولى وهى الاتجاه القصير يكون أكبر فى القيمه من الحاله الثانيه 
5- مما تقدم اذن لابد من وضع الحديد للبلاطه المصمته الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير والغطاء فى الاتجاه الطويل
6- ماذا لو تم العكس فى وضع الحديد الفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل والغطاء فى الاتجاه القصير - سوف يكون قيمة وعدد الحديد الرئيسى وهو فى الاتجاه القصير (unsafe) لان ال(depth) أقل من الحسابات الانشائيه
7- نفس الفكر يتم فى اللبشه المسلحه وعلى ذلك يتم عمل الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير للطبقه السفليه ثم الغطاء فى الاتجاه الطويل ثم عمل الكرسى وبعد ذلك الاتجاه الطويل والطبقه الاخيره العلويه فى الاتجاه القصير​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه للفرش والغطاء وفى أى اتجاه نبدأ - الموضوع بسيط أولا نبدأ بالبلاطه المصمته :-
> 1- لو انت قمت بتصميم هذه البلاطه ماذا تجد بالنسبه للعزوم سوف تجد العزوم الرئسيه فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل هذا الحل سوف تجده فى الحل اليدوى او على اى برنامج انشائى
> 2- ماذا يفعل المصمم الانشائى يحتاج الى (depth) لذلك العزوم الاكبر وهى الموجوده فى الاتجاه القصير تكون هى الرئسيه حيث يخصم المصمم من سمك البلاطه الغطاء الخرسانى وهو غالبا 2.00سم حسب الكود المستحدم فى التصميم بالاضافه الى نصف قطر السيح المستحدم
> ...


كلام رائع مع اعتبار نقطة هامة للغاية هى ان اتجاه العزوم وشكلها فى اللبشة عكس بلاطة السقف بمعنى ان مناطق الشد فى العزوم تكون لأعلى ( فى البحر بين الأعمدة ) ومناطق الضغط تكون اسفل الأعمدة


----------



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

المهندس اسامة نوارة
كل الشكر لك اخى العزيز على افادتك وتوضيحك للامر ولكن بصفتى مهندس معمارى اريد معرفة هل ما سوف اقوم به صحيح ام لا كما كتبت فى استفسارى
ابدأ بفرش 7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير ثم اغطى ب 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل وذلك للرقة الاولى ثم اقوم بعمل الكراسى ثم افرش 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل واغطى ب7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير وذلك للرقة الثانية
ارجو الرد بنعم ام لا وكل الشكر لك اخى الفاضل اسامة نوارة واخى الكريم زعيم الاسكندرية


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كمنفذ عليك الرجوع الى اختيار المصمم وافتراضه...حيث ان اختيار ايهما بالاسفل والاعلى يؤثر في الحسابات...
كمصمم حاول ان تزيد العمق الفعال في اتجاه العزم الاعلى فبالنسبة للقواعد يوضع الحديد السفلي في اتجاه العزم الاكبر وهو الاتجاه الطويل غالبا بالنسبة للرافت...لكن ليس كل المصممين ياخذونها كذلك فالافضل الرجوع للمصمم ومعرفة اختياره...


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (2 يوليو 2010)

ahmedibrah قال:


> المهندس اسامة نوارة
> كل الشكر لك اخى العزيز على افادتك وتوضيحك للامر ولكن بصفتى مهندس معمارى اريد معرفة هل ما سوف اقوم به صحيح ام لا كما كتبت فى استفسارى
> ابدأ بفرش 7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير ثم اغطى ب 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل وذلك للرقة الاولى ثم اقوم بعمل الكراسى ثم افرش 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل واغطى ب7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير وذلك للرقة الثانية
> ارجو الرد بنعم ام لا وكل الشكر لك اخى الفاضل اسامة نوارة واخى الكريم زعيم الاسكندرية


ارسل مخطط اللبشة لنتبين مواقع الأعمدة واحتمالية العزم الأقصى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (2 يوليو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه للفرش والغطاء وفى أى اتجاه نبدأ - الموضوع بسيط أولا نبدأ بالبلاطه المصمته :-
> 1- لو انت قمت بتصميم هذه البلاطه ماذا تجد بالنسبه للعزوم سوف تجد العزوم الرئسيه فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل هذا الحل سوف تجده فى الحل اليدوى او على اى برنامج انشائى
> ...


السلام عليكم
أجبت وأوضحت وأوجزت وعبرت بشكل صحيح :75::75::75:


----------



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

ياجماعة انا بشكركوا كلكو على مشاركتكم ومقدر مجهودكم بس مش عارف ليه محدش بيقول الخلاصة وبكرر تانى هل :
ابدأ بفرش 7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير ثم اغطى ب 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل وذلك للرقة الاولى ثم اقوم بعمل الكراسى ثم افرش 6 اسياخ فى الاتجاه الطويل واغطى ب7 اسياخ فى الاتجاه القصير وذلك للرقة الثانية
ارجو الرد بصح او غلط واذا كان غلط ايه الصح بصورة عملية يعنى يقولى تعمل كذا وكذا بدون شرح للعزوم والمعادلات وخلافه لانى مهندس معمارى مش مدنى
ومعتقدش الموضوع يستحق ارسال التسليح يا اسكندرية الموضوع بسيط


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (2 يوليو 2010)

يامهندس اول شيئ مفيش عدد اسياخ في المتر في الغطاء يكون اكبر من عدد الاسياخ في المتر في الفرش
يعني مينفعش يبقي الغطاء سبعة ويكون الفرش ستة
لاما الافرش بيكون الاكتر عدد 7 ويكون الغطاء 6
او الفرش =الغطاء يكونوا الاتنين 7 او الاتنين 6
==================
تاني شيئ عزوم القاعدة عكس عزوم بلاطة السقف
يعني احنا بنفرش في الاتجاه القصير من البلاطة وبنغطي في الاتجاه الطويل
يبقي نعكس بنفرش في الاتجاه الطويل للقاعدة ب7وبنغطي في الاتجاه القصير للقاعدةب6
وهكذا بتضع كراسي وتفرش في الاتجاه الطويل6 وتغطي في الاتجاه القصير6


----------



## جماح الشرق (2 يوليو 2010)

eng_abdelzahr قال:


> يامهندس اول شيئ مفيش عدد اسياخ في المتر في الغطاء يكون اكبر من عدد الاسياخ في المتر في الفرش
> يعني مينفعش يبقي الغطاء سبعة ويكون الفرش ستة
> لاما الافرش بيكون الاكتر عدد 7 ويكون الغطاء 6
> او الفرش =الغطاء يكونوا الاتنين 7 او الاتنين 6
> ...



جبت من الاخر الله عليك


----------



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

مهندس عبد الظاهر
اتفق معك بالنسبة لتسليح البلاطة الفرش فى القصير والغطا فى الطويل
ولكن اختلف معك فى تسليح اللبشة الذى ذكرته فمعلوماتى ان الرقة الاولى من اسفل يكون الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير والغطا فى الاتجاه الطويل ثم كراسى ثم نفرش فى الاتجاه الطويل ونغطى فى الاتجاه القصير
اضافة لذلك فى التسليح الذى قمت بوضعه فى الرقة التانية كلاهما 6 فى المتر فأين 7 فى المتر العلوى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1-اذا كنت فى التنفيذ وبدون تفكير فى البلاطه المصمته يتم وضع الحديد الاكبر فى المساحه للمتر الطولى فى الاتجاه القصير أى هو الفرش والحديد الاقل فى المساحه فى المتر الطولى هو الغطاء
2- نفس الفكر فى اللبشه المسلحه فى الحديد السفلى أما الحديد العلوى فيكون الوضع معكوس​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (2 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
==========
اسف فعلا ماخدتش بالي وبحسبها قاعدة عادية
انت في الرقة الاولي هتفرش وتغطي ب7 في المتر(لانك كاتب سفلي وعلوي)
وفي الرقة التانية هتفرش وتغطي ب6 في المتر(لانك كاتب سفلي وعلوي)
يعني مش هتفرق معاك
لكن بصفة عامة الفرش هو اللي بيبقي العدد الاكبر
يعني لو عندك 7 في المتر وعندك 6 في المتر
يبقي بتفرش 7 وبتغطي ب6
ده الي كنت اقصده من ردي الاول


----------



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

بالنسبة لكلام المهندس اسامة يبئا انا كده ماشى تمام 7 فرش قصير ثم 6 غطا طويل ثم كراسى ثم 6 فرش طويل و7 غطا قصير يبئا تمام كده


----------



## ahmedibrah (2 يوليو 2010)

مهندس عبد الظاهر
معلش انا تعبتك معايا واسف انى متقل عليك بس كله فى ميزان حسناتك
احنا كده اتفقنا ان الرقة السفلية 7 فرش فى الاتجاه القصير و6 غطا فى الاتجاه الطويل
بس انت شايف ان الرقة العلوية 7 فرش ثم 6 غطا 
وانا شايف انها 6 فرش فى الاتجاه الطويل و7 غطا فى الاتجاه القصير
يعنى ببساطة اتفقنا فى الرقة السفلية واختلفنا فى الرقة العلوية بس الحمد لله متفقين فى الكراسى هههههههه
ياريت ياجماعة حد يشاركنا اى االرئيين اصح ومنه لله اللى عملها 6 و7 ومخلهاش كلها 6 او كلها 7 وكنا خلصنا


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​1- بالنسبه للبشه المسلحه للطبقه السفليه الفرش عدد 7 اسياخ قطر 16 مم والغطاء عدد6 اسياخ قطر 16 مم
2- بالنسبه للبشه المسلحه للطبقه العلويه الفرش عدد 6 اسياخ قطر 16 مم والغطاء عدد 7 اسياخ قطر 16 مم​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## ahmedibrah (3 يوليو 2010)

مهندس اسامة نوارة
شكرا لك يابشمهندس بجد انا تعبتك معايا بس الحمد لله حضرتك اكدتلى التنفيذ اللى ناوى انفذه بكرة باذن الله 
طبعا مش هقدر افيدك فى الانشائى بس لو محتاج اى حاجة فى المعمارى انا تحت امرك


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​الشكر كل الشكر على شعورك النبيل وادعو الله ان يوفقنا الى مايحب ويرضى ونقدم مانعرفه زكاة عن أنفسنا وبهذه الروح وهذه المناقشات المفيده فيوم أنا ويوم أنت هكذا الايام دول الاهم أن نجعل الله والامانه نصب أعيينا ولانبخل على أحد بأى معلومه أو مساعده لعل يكون هذا المنتدى البذره التى يبدأ منها نهضة امنتا العربيه ان شاء الله​تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك أوقات سعيده​


----------



## osama hemdan (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي كل المعلومات القيمة.لكن ارجوكم محتاج لقوانين مختصرة وسريعة لحساب سمك وتسليح اللبشة لتنفيذ عمارة 8 ادوار


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (2 مايو 2011)

معلومات مفيد شكرا لك من شارك


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (2 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه المناقشة المفيدة و اسلوب الرد الرائع .......... والله انا مستفيد علما و ذوقا


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (2 مايو 2011)

أخوانى الكرام ليه لم يتم ذكر عمل تسليح إضافى فى اللبشة المسلحة حول الاعمدة .......... طبعا يوجد تسليح إضافى لبعض الاعمدة وذلك حسب الاحمال و التصميم


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (2 مايو 2011)

اؤمن على كلام الزميل اسامة نوارة ان الحمولة الاعظمية تكون في الاتجاه الاقصر مما يتطلب بنا زيادة مسافة 
effective depth
لذلك يجب ان تكون المسافة بين الحديد الرئيسي اعلى مايمكن فيجب ان يكون الحديدفي الاتجاه الاقصر في الطبقة السفلية اسفل الحديد وفي الطبقة العلوية اعلى الحديد 

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمكم


----------



## العبد لله (2 مايو 2011)

يا جماعه اللبشه المسلحه نفس مبدأ الفلات سلاب ولكن العزوم مقلوبه 

الفرش في الفلات واللبشه في الاتجاه الطويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## م.إسلام (3 مايو 2011)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه للفرش والغطاء وفى أى اتجاه نبدأ - الموضوع بسيط أولا نبدأ بالبلاطه المصمته :-
> 1- لو انت قمت بتصميم هذه البلاطه ماذا تجد بالنسبه للعزوم سوف تجد العزوم الرئسيه فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل هذا الحل سوف تجده فى الحل اليدوى او على اى برنامج انشائى
> 2- ماذا يفعل المصمم الانشائى يحتاج الى (depth) لذلك العزوم الاكبر وهى الموجوده فى الاتجاه القصير تكون هى الرئسيه حيث يخصم المصمم من سمك البلاطه الغطاء الخرسانى وهو غالبا 2.00سم حسب الكود المستحدم فى التصميم بالاضافه الى نصف قطر السيح المستحدم
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , مهندس اسامه تحياتي لك و و الله يا هندسة شرح ممتاز , بس لي اعتراض صغير , هو إن الفرش للطبقة السفليه بيكون في الإتجاه الطويل و ليس القصير و الغطاء بيكون في الإتجاه القصير و الرقه العلويه بنعكس الوضع , أرجو التصحيح إن كنت مخطئا 

في البلاطات الهوردي للمباني الإداريه و جدت ان بلاطة الضغط تحتاج على الساب تحتاج ل خمس أسياخ قطر 10 ملي 
هل الساب هنا لا يشعر بوجود ال ribs التي تقسمه إلى بلاطات one way كما جاء في مشاركات سابقه لحضرتك , أم أن الساب لا يحل الهوردي بكفاءة كما الsafe ؟؟


----------



## midobeso88 (14 أغسطس 2011)

بص ياباشمهندس بالنسبه للفرش والغطا فى الطبقه السفليه مبتفرقش لان اللبشه بتوزه الاجهادات 8عليها كلها والاحمال بتكوزن بكامل المسطح فمتفرقش الفرش يكون فى الاتجاه القصير ولا الغطا ولكن الاسهل للحداد انه يكون الفرش فى اتلاتجاه القصير ويحط عهليه الغطا فى الاتجاه الطويله يعلقه عليه يعنى دا بيكون اسهله ولما يحط الكراسى بيحط سيخين مثلا عهليهم فى الاتجاه القصير ويفرد حديد الفرش فى غالاتجاه الطويل وبعد كده الغطا فى الاتجاه القصير ويخصم من الغطا السيخين الى على الكرسى الى علقنا عليهم الحديد ودى حاجات فى التنفيذ والشغل كله ماشى بيها ولو محتاج اى سؤال اى حاجه ابعتلى رساله على الاكونت بتاعى هنا وانا هديك رقمى لو احتجت اى استفسار


----------



## massalma (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير على التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ ahmedibrah
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​بالنسبه للفرش والغطاء وفى أى اتجاه نبدأ - الموضوع بسيط أولا نبدأ بالبلاطه المصمته :-
> 1- لو انت قمت بتصميم هذه البلاطه ماذا تجد بالنسبه للعزوم سوف تجد العزوم الرئسيه فى الاتجاه القصير والعزوم الاقل فى الاتجاه الطويل هذا الحل سوف تجده فى الحل اليدوى او على اى برنامج انشائى
> 2- ماذا يفعل المصمم الانشائى يحتاج الى (depth) لذلك العزوم الاكبر وهى الموجوده فى الاتجاه القصير تكون هى الرئسيه حيث يخصم المصمم من سمك البلاطه الغطاء الخرسانى وهو غالبا 2.00سم حسب الكود المستحدم فى التصميم بالاضافه الى نصف قطر السيح المستحدم
> ...



انت يامهندس اسامه متميز وفقك الله دائما


----------



## ياسر محمد رشاد (22 مارس 2014)

هل ممكن ان تكون المسافة بين حديد التسليح الرئيسي السفلي للبشة ارتفاعها ٦٠ سم هي ٤ اسياخ قطر ١٦ مم للمتر


----------

